# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna > Cichlids >  my fish don't want to eat

## sTefaniA

my apisto agasizi male i recently bought didn't want to eat
i tried everything and now offcourse he is dead
his two females are still good, but they are also picky eaters

i tried everything, live daphnia, live mosquitoworms, bbs, dry food frozen food you name it
he always took the food and then spit it out again true his gills
why did he do this and most important how can i avoid it in the future?

----------


## tonicwater

For me, I mostly feed my apsito with NLS enriched with Dennerle S7 or GarlicGuard. Even those very picky ones will start eating.

----------


## cory

It happened to my pair of agasizi red too, eventually the male passed away followed by the female 2 weeks later  :Crying: 

I suspected I fed them with too much frozen bloodworm, causing their stomach area to bloat up & swim restlessly. Now cut down on FBW, only treat it as treats on weekends. I gave them hikari canivore pellets & NLS thera A+, they loved it too  :Smile:

----------

